# Knitted baby dress



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So, not dog related at all, but I knitted a dress for my really close friend's (she's one of my bridesmaids) baby last year at her baby shower and little Haven is finally old enough to wear it! 

She was born a week before my Kubrick and this picture was taken yesterday of her. Isn't she the most adorable baby you have ever seen? I swear I'm not biased or anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah...cute. Nice job!

I think that most I did or ever could do would be a potholder or scarf.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- That is adorable as the little on wearing it. Does it come in my size?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Good Job!!!! You have a cute model wearing your dress as well. Maybe Kubrick needs a little sister then you can make her dresses!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute. Adorable dress on an adorable little model!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job Lina! She is very cute indeed. :baby:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Lina, that dress is incredible! Is this your own design? I can just picture these at high end baby boutiques! Adorable! 

And yes, yes, that little girl is PRECIOUS too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! I really do think that Haven makes the dress! 

Amanda, sadly, I don't think I can make a dress in your size... I'm afraid of making adult things since they take SO LONG to finish. Eventually I will get over my fear, but for now I'm tackling an adult-size poncho for me and it's probably the biggest thing I've ever made (with the exception of a baby blanket) though it's not as complicated as the smaller things I've made. 

Shelly, it's not actually my design. I got it from this great book called Natural Knits for Babies and Moms. It's made in cotton (not wool), so it can be used in the summer too.

I love knitting for my friends' babies as it helps me practice for my own coming one day.  My mom, though, is about a gazillion times better than me. I don't think I will EVER be as good as she is.  Here are two of her recent baby sweaters. The pink is from a pre-made design but the blue one is her own design. Do you see what I have to compete with here? LOL.

Just to give you a comparison, the green sweater was one I made. See how simple it is compared to hers? She scares me with how good she is. :croc:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

great job!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work Lina! I'm a knitter too! I started with loads of baby things, but eventually became brave enough to start knitting for adults. I have some of my stuff on my blog. 

Unfortunately, since Posh has come into my life, I brush her instead of knit! Ha! People are getting a bit peeved.

Okay so we're definitely going to have to get together in N.Y. with the doggies and our yarn stashes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, are you a part of Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com ? It's a great site that allows you to hook up with other knitters. The coolest thing about it, though, is that you can keep track of your projects, your yarn stash, your needles, your books and your patterns all in one place. I don't know about you, but I'm constantly going through my yarn stash and suddenly "remembering" that I have this or that yarn, or a certain size needle, just after I bought it again. Ravelry has been so helpful in keeping me from doing this, LOL.

If you join, or already have, let me know and I will friend you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great job Lina. That little Haven is one cute pup. oops I mean child. actually she may even be cuter than a puppy!!! yuk yuk.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, we really are puppy centric around here.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina, I will totally check out ravelry. Thank you. I love your new pic of Kubrick. What a fantastic cutie. I think Posh & Mr. Kubrick would make a fabulous couple don't you? She's spayed but they could "pretend." Ew!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I do think Posh and Kubrick would make a fabulous couple! And I'm sure that the "pretending" would be Kubrick just trying to dominate the dogs around him. He's silly like that. 

I am havnknitlover on Ravelry if you want to look for me!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina there are over 7,000 people "in line" to sign up to ravelry.  They say they will "let me know."

I feel like I'm at the library requesting a popular book/dvd...oh well. Good things come to those who wait.

In the meantime, I think we should partner our knitting skills and your mum's and make some fantastic doggie wear in time for the Pet Fashion Week this August!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I wouldn't worry about it. I think it took me two days to get accepted (my mom said it took her two weeks, but we signed up at different times).

As for doggie wear, I have only made Kubrick one sweater so far, and it really wasn't that good... I didn't know that August had a Pet Fashion Week! Isn't it too hot to wear wool then? Poor doggies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay the pet fashion week looks abosolutely crazy! I would so love to go to this...

Talk about too much fun people watching and hanging other crazy dog folk.

Here's the link.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, the dress is adorable, and so is Haven. I wish I could knit, but I could never loosen up enough on my stitches. I crochet a little when I have the time. Your Mom should go into business. Her work is gorgeous.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

There's a real interesting article in our local paper today about the knitters in Yellow Springs, Ohio, who have started what they call "knitknot trees" in town.

Wrapped around tree trunks are crazy-quilt knitted "skins" that are made of panels of yarn knitted individually by residents and visitors. Family photos, good-luck charms, poems and jokes peek out of knitted pockets.

They "dress" street signs, benches, door handles and trees that line the streets!

To see a picture and read the article on Page A-8, log onto

[email protected]

It's really cool!


----------

